# If You Had A Missed Miscarriage, How Long Did You Wait?



## delicate_sunshine

On Monday I went to a routing doctor's appointment and we found out there was no heartbeat. The baby measured 8 weeks and 6 days, but I was 15 weeks and 2 days along. He said he would give me about two weeks to miscarry naturally since that was what I wanted before we talked about scheduling a d&c. Yesterday (Saturday) I woke up with some blood, but quickly stopped bleeding so I took some cotton root bark to try to help things along without much if any success. This morning I woke up and was bleeding again, but it stopped again so I took some black and blue cohosh which seems to be working some, but everything is still going really slowly. I'm not really cramping at all and the bleeding is off and on. Has anyone had an experience like this? Has anyone used herbs to induce a missed miscarriage? I feel like I'm just feeling my way blindly around here. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## carmen358

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delicate_sunshine*
> 
> On Monday I went to a routing doctor's appointment and we found out there was no heartbeat. The baby measured 8 weeks and 6 days, but I was 15 weeks and 2 days along. He said he would give me about two weeks to miscarry naturally since that was what I wanted before we talked about scheduling a d&c. Yesterday (Saturday) I woke up with some blood, but quickly stopped bleeding so I took some cotton root bark to try to help things along without much if any success. This morning I woke up and was bleeding again, but it stopped again so I took some black and blue cohosh which seems to be working some, but everything is still going really slowly. I'm not really cramping at all and the bleeding is off and on. Has anyone had an experience like this? Has anyone used herbs to induce a missed miscarriage? I feel like I'm just feeling my way blindly around here. Any advice is appreciated.


I'm sorry for your loss  I have tried acupuncture to help a m/c along and once had to take a pill vaginally (can't remember what it was) to get things started as it was taking awhile. Has your doctor mentioned that as an option before having to do a d&c?


----------



## delicate_sunshine

No, he didn't mention it but I was going to bring it up at my next appointment.


----------



## coldinaugust

First, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I took herbs for a missed miscarriage, under the care of an herbalist. I'd definitely recommend looking for someone who will consult with you--there are most likely folks who will consult with you online. I don't know enough about herbs to troubleshoot, but I can share my experience. I had an u/s with no heartbeat at 8 1/2 weeks, and at what would have been 11 weeks I still hadn't miscarried. My herbalist instructed me to vaginally insert evening primrose oil capsules (2 at first, and then 1 12 hours later, I think) in order to prepare the cervix. Then I took a tincture of blue and black cohoshes in a certain prescribed way. I can't remember, and it would be different if you have a different concentration of tincture/pill, but it was something like a dose every half hour then a dose every hour for 8 hours. At the end of the doses, nothing was happening, and I was a little disheartened, but my herbalist had told me that some women require two days' worth of black/blue cohosh, and some women will start bleeding in a sort of delayed response. That was my case---it was about 4 hours after my last dose of the first days' black/blue cohosh when I started bleeding, and within several hours, I had released the baby.

I hope you have the most peaceful experience possible.


----------



## delicate_sunshine

I suppose it will just take some time. Cramping has picked up today, but the bleeding has not. I used the herbs under my midwife's instruction but I really kind of felt like she was just guessing. I took the black and blue every hour for five hours (I read not to exceed that, but I'm sure it had to do with concentration). I guess I was just really hoping it would be like labor with several intense hours and then be over, but the more people I talk to about it say they bled lightly for several days before the actual miscarriage.


----------



## maos211

I am sorry for your loss. I just went through one last week. I ahold have been 13 weeks but growth stopped at 6 2d. I too had to wait long for it to start, I'd spot then nothing for a few days. Over 1 week like that where I though things were starting and then nothing. Then all of the sudden last Monday I started bleeding a little bit more and then 3 or 4 hours later I started dilating and was in " labor" for about 4 - 5 passing tissue and stuff then stopped. I felt dizzy and was pale. Able to sleep ok. Next day felt week. Would get dizzy by just standing up. Took it easy. Bleeding had subsided then that evening I started bleeding again. Able to sleep ok. The following morning ( Wednesday ) got up feeling a little bit of pressure. I though a BM. Went to the restroom and the placenta all came out in one swoosh. I actually fished it out if the toilet. Had to use my hand because nothing else worked. We buried it along with the tissue ( I collected into a container) sorry TMI. Anyway after placenta, had a few more small clots then just been spotting brown for a few days.


----------



## ckinsey

I recently miscarried and decided to take the pills vaginally from my my doctor. It was supposed to help pass the baby, but did nothing but give me awful labor pains for hours. I ended up getting the D&C because I was in unbearable pain. I recommend getting a D&C. It is awful to go through so much pain with no good ending...


----------



## 100%mom

How did it go? I'm looking for my friend that just found out her baby died. She doesn't want to do the d&c.


----------



## delicate_sunshine

I waited about a week (though I know one person who waited up to a month.) and had some bleeding start. I had been taking some herbs to help it along and I'm not sure how much it helped. Anyway, I had the miscarriage a week and a day after the news. I bled heavily and hemorrhaged and had to be transported to the hospital. I did have a procedure where they "scraped" my uterus (which was bad but not as bad as it sounds) but I did not have to have a d&c.


----------



## tremieli

Hi,

I didn't have a missed miscarriage, but a blighted ovum. I think physiologically it is similar though. I found out at 8 weeks, and had some spotting by 10 weeks. I was spotting for about a week before I had the full miscarriage, which went on for two afternoons, stopping between. It wasn't terrible, and I didn't need a D&C. I didn't take any herbs or supplements. I think it will generally start when it starts and there isn't a lot you can do.


----------



## 100%mom

My friends baby was dead for 11 wks, so I guess they don't always start on their own. She taking some natural stuff now to see if that works.


----------

